# roller coaster game



## bella1210 (Jul 16, 2010)

i put this on byc and now i am going tothis on byh

this is the roller coaster game.  here is how it works you list a roller coaster  and the person below you rate it on a scale on 1 to 10 how scary how scary it is 1 being not scary :/ and 10 being very scary.  when you list the ride also list the park it is from.    i will start. 

flash back  at six flags new england


----------



## dbunni (Jul 16, 2010)

6

Cedar Point's ... Millennium Force ...


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 16, 2010)

never been on it 

thunderbolt  at six flags new england


----------



## dbunni (Jul 16, 2010)

The answer is ... maybe a 7.

I've been to your six flags, ... you gotta come to "The Point".  Talk about coster heaven.  Big, fast, and wild. they grow them big and ugly!

Where else have you been?  Kings Island?  San Antonio?


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 16, 2010)

i have been to disney world  i did not like it  my favorite is six flags new england


----------



## dbunni (Jul 16, 2010)

Been to Disney  ... was a true disappointment.  Cute, lots of fun, great atmosphere.  But when you have grown up near one of the top coster producers, it is hard to compete.  Would love to go overseas to the Orient ... they are supposed to have some great ones too.  That is who Cedar Fair corporation competes with to be the tops.


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 10, 2010)

scream at sixflags new england


----------



## cleo (Oct 6, 2010)

9

Superman at Six Flags New England
They renamed it Bizarro, or something like that.


----------



## Farmer Jim (Dec 10, 2010)

Never went 

The Monster 

Six Flags Montreal quebec


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Never been on it...

The Anaconda, at Kings Dominion amusement park, Virginia


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 10, 2011)

never been there

batman at sixflags new england


----------



## Sparks Fly (Jul 16, 2011)

8
SuperMan sixflags St.Louis


----------

